#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Χιαστί συνδέσμοι δυσκαμψίας

## vale_valo

Κατα την σχεδίαση μεταλλικού κτιρίου, πώς μπορώ να καταλάβω αν η τοποθέτηση των χιαστί συνδέσμων 
δυσκαμψίας είναι επαρκής , και εξασφαλίζουν από μετακινήσεις και απο δυσκαμψία την κατασκευή μου,
και δεν χρειάζεται να τοποθετήσω περισσότερους απο αυτούς που έχω αρχικά τοποθετήσει.
Ποία είναι επίσης τα επιτρεπτά όρια μετακινήσεων?
Αν μπορεί κάποιος να απαντήσει συγκεκριμένα για το Statics & MetalCad.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Xάρης

Η μέγιστη επιτρεπόμενη οριζόντια μετακίνηση u είναι:
max u < H/150
όπου Η το ύψος του κτηρίου.

Πάρε το βιβλίο "[PAPA]Σχεδιασμός Δομικών Έργων από Χάλυβα[/PAPA]", είναι πολύ καλό για αρχή.

Η Multisoft προσφέρει δωρεάν για πάντα υποστήριξη χωρίς συμβόλαια υποστήριξης, οπότε θα σε συμβούλευα να τους τηλεφωνήσεις. Είναι πολύ εξυπηρετικοί και φιλικοί.

----------

